# ford 3000 or 2000



## bigred94

guys i need some help. i bought a tractor over the weekend and thought i was getting a ford 3000 but i was told yesterday that its a 2000. this is what i know: the hood lettering reads ford 3000. it was yellow at one time then painted blue. its a 8 speed. diesel. the numbers i found on side read "5C18 on top and under that it reads B950740". that is all i can find on it so far. do you guys know what i have?


thanks


----------



## Big_T

You are missing the Model Number. That's the one most important. It should be on the same spot. Look carefully. Use a wire brush to clean the area to bare metal if necessary.

Serial number is B950740. The "B" indicates that the tractor was made in Basildon, England, UK. I have a Ford 3600 that was made in Basildon. Great tractor. Your serial number seems very high, but Basildon had their own codes, different from the US. 

The manufacturing code is 5C18. Normally there is an A, B, or C following this code to indicate the shift that built the tractor. A = morning shift, B = Day shift, C = Night shift. Ford 2000's and 3000's (with 3 cylinder engines) were manufactured in the US from 1965 through 1974. But Basildon may have continued to build them in 1975?? The high serial number is puzzling. In the US, the code 5C18 would translate as March 18, 1965 with shift unidentified. But in Basildon, it's hard to say - might be March 18, 1965 (or March 18, 1975??). 

Anyway, if you can find the model number, it should tell you what you need to know. If it starts with a "2" or "B" it is a 2000. If it starts with a "3" or "C" it is a 3000


----------



## tldrggr

*Ford 2000 0r 3000*

Very interesting original question. I too, just purchased a Ford 3000 3 Cylinder Diesel, and when I looked up the model number, it comes back to the 2000 series! Additionally, this tractor qppears to have been yellow at some point as well. I wonder if at some point Ford put the larger diesel engine on the 2000 chasis and sold them as 3000s to some commercial or government entities (think road maintenance)??

I would love to hear if anyone else has encountered this.

Additionally, this tractor has the 6/4 manual tranny with a transmission-powered PTO. Does anyone know what the additional handle (lever) adjacent to the PTO engaging lever is for? (This one seems inop) I read that it might take the PTO off clutch actuation and make it more of a "Live" PTO... I have yet to get the Service Manual.


----------



## tldrggr

Forgot to mention the decals are indeed for a 3000.


----------



## Big_T

There is very little difference between a 2000 and a 3000. For example, the same 158 cid gas engine was used in both the 2000 and 3000, but the 3000 is rated at more HP. The extra hp rating on the 3000 was due to it being governed about 150 rpm higher and perhaps different jetting in the carb.

The diesel engine for a 2000 is a 158 cid, and the 3000 diesel is a 175 cid, rated for about 32 and 38 hp respectively. Basically they were two very similar tractors with two slightly different different power ratings and a price advantage for the 2000. Today most of us would look at them as essentially the same tractor.

One simple visual check you can make: A 2000 has an open draft spring behind the top link of the 3 pt hitch. A 3000 has a housing covering this spring. 

Post your model number, serial number, and manufacturing code.


----------



## tldrggr

Thanks, Big_T. I'll take a look at the spring. Here are the numbers (VIN Plate matches Stamped Numbers)

Model: B1012K (Definitely "says" 2000 as per the "B")
Unit: 4L20B
Ser: C443664
Eng: 4J19C
Trans: 4C02C

Casting #s?? on Engine Block D4NN6015F

The tractor was "yellow" once upon a time, unless I'm mistaking primer for paint... don't think so as the yellow color has too much "sheen" for primer. Does not look like anything has been painter in 20 years or more. Just trying to figure out discrepancy... thought Hood might have been swapped, but the VIN Plate matches the stamped numbers. Also wondered if in times past the engine was overhauled, and bored/sleeved with stroke changed to 3000 displacement (175 cu. in).

More importantly, this one has the 6/4 manual tranny with "transmission PTO". Does anyone know what the additional lever does that can be "pulled up" mounted on side of tranny immediately behind PTO engagement lever?

Thanks for the help! God Bless.


----------



## tldrggr

The draft spring is "open", which also points to a 2000. Without "seeing" the inside of the engine block, I guess I should "assume" it is indeed a 2000. Someone, somewhere once felt compelled to put 3000 decals on it, though.

Any further help on the "mystery" PTO? lever would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Big_T

It is clearly a 2000. Purchasers could specify a different color, like yellow. Highway and industrial tractors were normally yellow. Later, when it was repainted from yellow to blue, they put the wrong decals on it. 

The numbers you posted all fit with no discrepancies: 

Model: B1012K
B - 2000
10 - Agricultural all purpose
1 - Diesel
2 - Transmission PTO
K - 6/4 manual reversing transmission

Mfg. Code: 4L20B
4 - 1974
L20 - Nov 20
B - Day shift

Ser: C443664
C - Made in USA
C443664 is an 1974 serial number.

A final note: The 158 CID and 175 CID engines have the same bore. Different strokes. The 158 is a 4.2" x 3.8". The 175 is a 4.2" x 4.2". I think it takes different castings to facilitate the different stroke.


----------



## tldrggr

Thanks for the info., Big_T

As a side note, after taking the side cover off the "mystery" lever housing, it appears to have been an auxilliary brake at one time. There is a splined shaft which turns only when the rear wheels are turning as well. There are wear surfaces on the inside of the housing, and the cover as well for disk-type pads to contact. Most of the linkage and the pads are missing, but I think it was originally just an auxilliary brake which operated by slowing/stopping the splined shaft and in turn, stopping the rear wheels.

Thanks again.


----------



## pearlman08

i have a ford 2000 but the serial numbers start with an a and not a c or b..looked up the other numbers and it appears to be made in 1973 on june 22 on the day shift..so if it wasn't made in the us or england where was it made


----------



## Hacke

pearlman08//
Your tractor is assembled at the factory in Antwerp, Belgium, Europe.
That factory produced a wide range of chassie types, such as orchard, narrow and vineyard.


----------



## Hacke

tldrggr said:


> ...
> As a side note, after taking the side cover off the "mystery" lever housing, it appears to have been an auxilliary brake at one time. There is a splined shaft which turns only when the rear wheels are turning as well. There are wear surfaces on the inside of the housing, and the cover as well for disk-type pads to contact. Most of the linkage and the pads are missing, but I think it was originally just an auxilliary brake which operated by slowing/stopping the splined shaft and in turn, stopping the rear wheels....


I think you are spot on there.
I enclose a picture from the operator's handbook showing the transmission handbrake (the arrow points at a gear housing for a cable to tachometer, which I think was an equipment on the highway tractors), and a diagram of it from the shop manual.
.
.
.
Edit:
I checked New Holland Online Parts Catalog, here is the link: http://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr67519ar700835


----------



## tldrggr

Thanks so much for the additional info! I especially appreciate the link to the site that shows various parts/assemblies. I'll be referencing it soon as I need to replace the shoes on the rear axel. After putting liquid in the tires, she don' wanna stop so good!

God Bless!


----------



## Fatpuddy

*Ford 2000 or 3000*

I bought one of these painted yellow fords that is not a 3000 but a 2000. I bought it from a dealer as a 3000 so it is going back. It is too small. There is 36 horse instead of 45. It had 3000 decals but a 2000 model number. 

So I am not alone in doing this. For your information I am in Canada and I'm curious as to how many others have had this happen.


----------



## vdubose

I have a 1966 Ford 2000, 3 cyl. gas tractor. The lift arm lower over night and slowly lower under load. What could the problem be?


----------



## Ultradog

vdubose said:


> I have a 1966 Ford 2000, 3 cyl. gas tractor. The lift arm lower over night and slowly lower under load. What could the problem be?


It's generally not considered a good practice to leave the lift arms up when the tractor is just sitting. Doing so just puts unneccessary strain on the hydraulics.
There is also the safety factor. Imagine two kids fooling around on the tractor - one in the seat and one behind and well, you get the picture.
Do the lift arms drop while the engine is running? Do they bob or bounce?
Tell us a little more and maybe we can help.


----------



## HarveyW

Most Ford lifts drift down to some degree, in fact most guys consider it normal, as long as it isn't excessive. Yours doesn't sound too bad if it takes a long time to drift down. The lift on my tractor is strong, and can hold up a heavy (1000#) mower, but it has a slow drift downward. Corrects every 15-20 seconds with engine running. 

With the engine running, the lift will drift down a bit, correct back up, drift down, etc., etc. A cycling process we call "hiccups". If it bothers you, have the lift rebuilt, but even after rebuilding it will probably have a slow drift downward. 

I never leave a load on the lift if I'm not using the tractor. I figure that's just shortening its life.

NOTE: I do not want to leave you with the impression that this phenomena is just a "Ford" thing. All tractors with hydraulic lifts will drift down. I had a Massey Ferguson that had a high rate downward drift. But it could lift and carry a load and put it down for work. I had no problem with that lift.


----------



## tldrggr

Hello again (my "Smart[email protected]$$ phone at my last reply). Forgive me for stating the obvious here, but be sure to check the fluid level in the rear-most reservoir (differential and axle case. The hydraulic lift operates using the fluid from that case. If it is low, contaminated or not the appropriate type, it will inpact lift operation. It's easy and relatively inexpensive to change the fluid, as the capacity for that case is usually 5 gallons or less. If you find evidence of contamination in the old oil, you may want to flush the case and allow to drain thoroughly before refilling (I'd use diesel fuel, gas, or even a mixture of the two but there may be other alternatives if disposal of the flush fluid is problematic . Also, not all "Hy-Tran", and "Universal fluids are created equal. A heavier fluid may help a little with the lift jitters. If you decide to tackle rebuilding part or all of the lift, be sure to check the fluid pickup for any signs of blockage. Good Luck!


----------



## tldrggr

(Above ...phone ate my last reply)


----------



## valias

bigred94 said:


> guys i need some help. i bought a tractor over the weekend and thought i was getting a ford 3000 but i was told yesterday that its a 2000. this is what i know: the hood lettering reads ford 3000. it was yellow at one time then painted blue. its a 8 speed. diesel. the numbers i found on side read "5C18 on top and under that it reads B950740". that is all i can find on it so far. do you guys know what i have?
> 
> 
> thanks


Hi all, I am also seeking an explanation for the mystery yellow paint...

Details of my originally yellow Ford 2000 (now blue with Ford 3000 decals!) are as follows:

Decoded Tractor Number B901401 

B	= Number 2000
12	= Highway
1	= Diesel
3	= Live 540 PTO
C	= 8 Speed Transmission

2	= 1972
D	= April
21	= 21st
B	= Day shift

B = Basildon, England
910401 = Production number of the tractor

I discovered that Highway Tractor Spec included the following variations:
-On Highway tractors the proofmeter is replaced with a speedometer to comply with Road Traffic Regulations. 
-Highway tractors and are fitted with a foot throttle as well as a hand throttle. The throttle pedal is situated on the right-hand footplate. The operation of the foot throttle over-rides the hand throttle which should be set to idling speed when the foot throttle Is being used. 
-Highway tractors are fitted with a heavy duty towbar assembly consisting of a towbar frame and a towhook bracket. The towbar frame is attached to the rear transmission housing and the towhook bracket is secured to the frame by two quick release pins. 

How to spot a 2000 from a 3000:
2000 has a round (trumpet) rear axle housing compared to square on 3000
2000 has an exposed draft spring on the top link compared to casing on 3000 (as mentioned above).

Now the one *unanswered question* is why did someone choose to paint it blue and add 3000 decals? I see 3 instances of this in this forum thread alone and wonder if this is just a coincidence, or someone somewhere did a job lot? 

Thoughts?


----------



## Ultradog

A highway tractor would likely have been painted yellow from the factory - at least the tin, fenders and rims would have been.
But many of them got repainted over the years.
The yellow isn't as easy to find as the Blue or maybe that's what they had on hand.
It's basically a 3000 anyway. There's not much difference between the 2000 and 3000.


----------



## Gaspereau

*Purchasing Ford 2000*

Greetings to the den of wisdom,

Based on this thread, perhaps some could help me. Fairly new to tractors, new to this group, and in the midst of buying a 2000 in excellent shape. The #'s look a little different than what I have read, and am wondering if I have incomplete info, or is a 3000.
The number stamped on the tractor readsserial?)
C9NN6015A
A little closer to the seat, on the same side the number reads:
C7NN then 7006AK.
Could someone tell me if this is indeed a 1972 2000. She has been repainted blue and has the 2000 decals. Any info would be greatly appreciated, as I pick her up tomorrow.
Thanks,
John


----------



## Ultradog

Look on the transmission - just above and behind the starter - on a flat spot there. There will be 3 lines of code. You may have to scrape off some paint or crud to see them.
Post those here and we can ID the tractor for you.


----------



## Gaspereau

Hi UltraDog,

Thanks for advice. It appears the front end loader mount was obstructing the numbers, but found them on the plate inside engine hood.
Model#'s are: B1023B
Serial is B176931

I gather from this thread that it is a 2000, agriculture, live pto, made in USA. What does serial number reveal?
Am very excited about her now that she is home. Came with bucket, forks, blade, chain and home made cab( that wont fit in my barn while attached!) Bought it from a 79 year old fellow who owned her since 1978. Only ever used it to plow his driveway and get a bit of firewood. The man he bought it from in '78 used it to go get his mail! Apparently has never been used for farming. Everything works well, and she has been painted a few years back. Less than 2000 hours.
A few more questions, the FEL system has no plates or markings, does that mean it was likely fabricated by previous owner?
Also, it has a live PTO, but does not appear it has 2 stage clutch as manual describes. When fully depressed, PTO does not stop. However, under seat is a lever (pic attached) Is it an Auxiliary Service control? Again, different than pic in manual, but hydraulics only work when it is pulled back, so must be?
Will change all fluids this weekend, as former owner did not know when last done. Any advice? Thanks for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## Fishnbold

How do you check the transmission fluid in a Ford 2000 3 cylinder tractor is there a dip stick or a plug or what to check and make sure it is full,needs more, or over full


----------



## HarveyW

Gaspereau,

NICE looking tractor! Your numbers translate as a ford 2000 all purpose 
tractor, gas engine, live PTO, and 6x2 manual transmission. 

Enjoy your tractor!


----------



## HarveyW

Hello Fishnbold,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

There are 2 fluid level check plugs on your Ford 2000 tractor. One for the transmission and one for the rear differential section, which is also your hydraulic reservoir section.

These are small SQUARE-HEADED pipe plugs. DO NOT remove any bolts or screws, or you'll be sorry. 

As you are seated on the tractor the transmission fluid level check plug should be just above your right toe. The transmission filler cap should be near the shift levers. There may also be a dipstick near the shift levers for checking the tranny fluid level.

The rear differential fluid level square headed check plug is just above and behind your right heel as you are seated on the tractor. Sometimes difficult to see. Find it. The filler cap for the rear differential is on top of the center housing behind your right butt cheek as you are seated on tractor


----------



## archarles

We have a tatty old Ford 2000/3000, and managed to lose the ignition key recently.
We now have a new key, and when we use it the lights come on the dash, but the starter doesn't function. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## harry16

Hello archarles, welcome to the forum.

Defective transmission neutral safety switch. Bypass the switch and see if it will crank.


----------



## JamesJ

I just bought a "3000" that I'm having trouble decoding. The top number is 6H29B, second number is J 14 6 followed by the Ford oval, and last A 140-963 followed by the oval. It has a tag on the core support that shows 2000. It has the square axle housing and "gas pedal".


----------



## TraderMark

Hi James,
The Ford 3000 would have an A (Belgium), B (England), or C (United States) prefix to the serial number depending on where it was built. According to TractorData.com the 3000 was the only one of the "thousand" series built in Antwerp, Belgium.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## JamesJ

I read that too, but the tag in the top picture definitely says 2000 and Belgium.


----------



## sixbales

Another indicator that I noticed is the open draft spring in one of the pictures. A 3000 has a covered draft spring. 

Hey, the 2000 and 3000 are basically the same tractor. The open or covered draft spring are one of the few indicators.


----------



## Penteleiciuc Claudiu

tldrggr said:


> *Ford 2000 0r 3000*
> 
> Very interesting original question. I too, just purchased a Ford 3000 3 Cylinder Diesel, and when I looked up the model number, it comes back to the 2000 series! Additionally, this tractor qppears to have been yellow at some point as well. I wonder if at some point Ford put the larger diesel engine on the 2000 chasis and sold them as 3000s to some commercial or government entities (think road maintenance)??
> 
> I would love to hear if anyone else has encountered this.
> 
> Additionally, this tractor has the 6/4 manual tranny with a transmission-powered PTO. Does anyone know what the additional handle (lever) adjacent to the PTO engaging lever is for? (This one seems inop) I read that it might take the PTO off clutch actuation and make it more of a "Live" PTO... I have yet to get the Service Manual.


 hi a buy a ford tractor....series 
6c7b
d046
a 131 644
if you can help with more information?
C5NE 6015


----------



## Penteleiciuc Claudiu

i buy a ford tractor with folowing series
6C7B
D046
A 141-644 or on the motor : C5NE 6015 can you calp me with more information?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Have you looked to Tractordata.com ?


----------



## Penteleiciuc Claudiu

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Have you looked at Tractordata.com


It dosen t match....


----------



## pogobill

You may need to check out this site and see which numbers you need to identify your tractor, and where those numbers are located.
http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_serial.html


----------



## Penteleiciuc Claudiu

pogobill said:


> You may need to check out this site and see which numbers you need to identify your tractor, and where those numbers are located.
> http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_serial.html


7


----------



## sixbales

Penteleiciuc Claudiu said:


> i buy a ford tractor with folowing series
> 6C7B
> D046
> A 141-644 or on the motor : C5NE 6015 can you calp me with more information?


Howdy Claudiu, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your tractor was built in Antwerp, Belgium. The "A" starting the serial number is the indicator of manufacturing site. "A" would be Antwerp, Belgium, "B" would be Basildon, England and "C" designates US manufacture.

The tractor was built on *March 7, 1966* by the day crew. This is derived from the manufacturing code 6C7B. This interpretation will change if the tractor is a newer model than a Ford 2000/3000. Post a picture of your tractor.

Beyond that I could never translate Antwerp codes. They had a different numbering system. There may be a metal identification plate somewhere on the tractor with Model info.

Post a picture of your tractor and perhaps someone here can provide more info.


----------



## Guest

I was a teen using a 9N to work residential gardening and snow removal and hence made many stops at the Ford tractor dealer in the '60s, when the blue paint first came to Ford tractors. It was a time up upheaval for Ford tractor shops. Thru the NAA model Ford's marketing plan was "one size fits all". Starting with the 600/800 series and with the addition of the Majors and Dextas from England, "one size fits all" quickly morphed into a wide variety of hp ratings, diesels and LPG fuels were now available in addition to gasoline. Select-O-Speed transmissions hit the market with an initially flawed design, Ford ended up doing a buy back on those tractors, and I gotta think dealers sometimes got cought in the middle on that. Parts departments had to be rapidly expanded, and to complicate parts inventories, Microfische parts reference was added, mystifying parts departments. Mechanics quickly had to pick up diesel skills. With this greatly expanded product line, the Ford tractor dealers were forced to run to their banker to expand their line of credit in order to broaden their on hand inventory and so take advantage of the easy credit farmers were encouraged use to update/upgrade their farm equipment by the Farm Bureau and Dairyman's League.
...And here come those red and gray used Fords onto the lot! At my local Ford dealer it was as if the paint fairy flew over and almost over night a lot of used red/gray Fords were suddenly blue and gray, with new name badges everywhere to encourage the resales.
Moving on, why hide yellow paint with blue/gray? Mislabel 2000's as 3000? In some cases, this might have been done by an individual owner, but in large part was probably done by used tractor mills in order to increase sale prices, hide the history and in general make resale higher and better. On the tractors with model/serial number on the upper right quadrant of the transmission, substituting the transmission as a unit will quickly disguise the whole tractor origination.


----------



## 1952seb

Penteleiciuc Claudiu said:


> i buy a ford tractor with folowing series
> 6C7B
> D046
> A 141-644 or on the motor : C5NE 6015 can you calp me with more information?


Hi All! After extensive research recently the casting codes on the engine, transmission, & rear end mean: C= 1960's decade (A= 1940's, B=1950's, etc.); 5= year of decade, so 1965; N = tractor; E = Engine Design Engineering Office; 6015 = engine (7006 = transmission); & there should be one or two letters following which indicate the design changes. Move


----------



## 1952seb

1952seb said:


> Hi All! After extensive research recently the casting codes on the engine, transmission, & rear end mean: C= 1960's decade (A= 1940's, B=1950's, etc.); 5= year of decade, so 1965; N = tractor; E = Engine Design Engineering Office; 6015 = engine (7006 = transmission); & there can be one or two letters following which indicate the (number of) design changes: mine is C5NE6015A & my dad's is C7NN6015 (second N is Tractor Design Engineering Office). His tractor has a 1970 mfg date & mine is 1967 if I've decoded it right. Antwerp used a different system I'm discovering. The casting numbers identify the parts but the tractor has its ID codes stamped directly on the metal behind the starter on the attachment lug piece, either on top or face.


----------

